# Is it wrong for me to want only a sable?



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

So my wife and I are very much set on getting a sable. This doesn't mean we are willing to get just any old sable breeder we find. We are still looking carefully and trying to do the proper research. Finding the right breeder and who actually cares about the breed and isn't just trying to make a dollar. I would like to have my future dog very obedient. I live in a neighborhood where kids and dogs are always on the sidewalks or in the streets and can't take the chance with having an uncontrollable dog. I would also like to have the dog trained in personal protection. I am married and when I'm gone on a deployment, I want my wife to feel safe and secure. My wife and I are both very committed to doing what we need to so that we can expect certain things from our dog. I am in the military and work about 17 days a month (very lucky for panama shifts) and have every other weekend off and it's a 3 day weekend. So I have plenty of time to bring this future pup to classes and train when we are home. So back on topic, is it wrong for me to want only a sable? I know most sables are working dogs. So in a way that's a good thing. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

No, people like what they like. As long as you accept it might take a bit longer to find the exact dog you want, big deal. Sable dogs aren't hard to find. Dogs that fit the specific temperament YOU want to live with that is also sable shouldn't take a lot more time, but it could. Just be aware and happy hunting


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Nope! Nothing wrong with liking what you like.


----------



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

crackem said:


> No, people like what they like. As long as you accept it might take a bit longer to find the exact dog you want, big deal. Sable dogs aren't hard to find. Dogs that fit the specific temperament YOU want to live with that is also sable shouldn't take a lot more time, but it could. Just be aware and happy hunting


Thanks! Yeah I'll keep looking. It's what we want and don't really want to settle for anything less.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Nope! Since you're not choosing color over other important things (like temperament and health) there's absolutely no shame in it! We like what we like.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Airman1stclass said:


> So my wife and I are very much set on getting a sable. This doesn't mean we are willing to get just any old sable breeder we find. We are still looking carefully and trying to do the proper research. Finding the right breeder and who actually cares about the breed and isn't just trying to make a dollar. I would like to have my future dog very obedient. I live in a neighborhood where kids and dogs are always on the sidewalks or in the streets and can't take the chance with having an uncontrollable dog. I would also like to have the dog trained in personal protection. I am married and when I'm gone on a deployment, I want my wife to feel safe and secure. My wife and I are both very committed to doing what we need to so that we can expect certain things from our dog. I am in the military and work about 17 days a month (very lucky for panama shifts) and have every other weekend off and it's a 3 day weekend. So I have plenty of time to bring this future pup to classes and train when we are home. So back on topic, is it wrong for me to want only a sable? I know most sables are working dogs. So in a way that's a good thing. Any advice would be appreciated.


Nothing wrong with wanting a sable at all! Sables are beautiful, first of all. Second, you can do your research and definitely find good caring breeders who produce sable puppies. The breeder of my sable Sarah was such a breeder, and we never regretted our choice. Sarah saved the life of my grand nephew when he was an infant, and a half sibling of hers saved his owner's life from the attack of a nasty mule. 

Two keys to my choosing that breeder: First, it was in her sales contract that the puppy be OFA'd and Penn-hipped by a certain age, and copies of the x-rays be sent to her. Second, if Sarah did show issues with hips or elbows, the breeder would send me my choice of the next available litter, and I could also keep Sarah (most breeders will offer an exchange, then they put down the dog with bad hips/elbows). Her breeding animals were all schutzhund and/or French Ring titled. And, I talked to her at length weeks before Sarah was even born, and still consider her a friend, six years after Sarah has passed away. (Unfortunately she has retired as a breeder, and has only a few older dogs now, no breeding.)

Others here can give you lots more criteria for choosing a good breeder, but this is what helped me.


----------



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> Nothing wrong with wanting a sable at all! Sables are beautiful, first of all. Second, you can do your research and definitely find good caring breeders who produce sable puppies. The breeder of my sable Sarah was such a breeder, and we never regretted our choice. Sarah saved the life of my grand nephew when he was an infant, and a half sibling of hers saved his owner's life from the attack of a nasty mule.
> 
> Two keys to my choosing that breeder: First, it was in her sales contract that the puppy be OFA'd and Penn-hipped by a certain age, and copies of the x-rays be sent to her. Second, if Sarah did show issues with hips or elbows, the breeder would send me my choice of the next available litter, and I could also keep Sarah (most breeders will offer an exchange, then they put down the dog with bad hips/elbows). Her breeding animals were all schutzhund and/or French Ring titled. And, I talked to her at length weeks before Sarah was even born, and still consider her a friend, six years after Sarah has passed away. (Unfortunately she has retired as a breeder, and has only a few older dogs now, no breeding.)
> 
> Others here can give you lots more criteria for choosing a good breeder, but this is what helped me.


I've been looking for breeders in these forums. So many different states. Don't know if I should start a new thread cause so many people are probably tired of recommending the same breeders over and over. I'll keep looking though!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Nothing wrong with wanting a desired coat color.

I believe with doing your homework you can get the total package. Good luck


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When I was looking for my next pup I wanted a sable. I knew that color choosing was sometimes looked down upon, but I didn't want another black dog and really wanted a sable! 

The breeder I chose had a litter planned with sables and blacks expected. I told them if black was the only option for me, I'd probably lose my deposit. Thankfully all pups in the litter were sables, but I would have kicked myself for backing out just because of color...that litter was not one to pass on! I lucked out with the sable. 

Next time, I'll just take whatever the breeder chooses for me, color won't be an issue(but I do love the bicolors so would lean toward a breeding expecting bi's!)


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I don't see anything wrong with a color preference, as long as it is the right pup for your family. 

Just don't put yourself into this situation: the breeder has a black pup and a sable pup available, and the black one is perfect for you in terms of temperament, energy and drive level, while the sable pup is not really suitable (for whatever reason). Don't go against the breeder's recommendation and take the sable pup over the black just because it is sable. The breeder might not let you do that anyway!

If you're really married to having sable, wait until the next litter, or the next, until the perfect pup for you happens to be sable!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Freestep (and others) in their assessment.

I have always looked for a breeder first, explain my wants and don't wants, and go from there. Sure I have a color preference , (I really want another bicolor or even black), but my first priority is temperament and health. 

Masi is my first dark sable, it wasn't color I was looking at , but compatability, she just happens to be a sable..Her breeder gave me lots of imput (since she was shipped and I didn't have the option of visiting), on which puppie(s) would suit me, and in the end, left it to the breeders choice.. She was 'spot' on, and I got what I wanted

So finding a breeder who can 'peg' their puppies is key, and hopefully getting the color you want is icing on the cake


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

People usually jump to conclusions when it comes to color preference. They think color is all you care about. I asked this question a lot and people are not listening or understanding. We all know color comes last or some people don't really care. Preferably, breeders have a selection of colors to choose from sable, black, bi-color, black and red, black and tan, or white. My first German shepherd either black and red, black and tan, or sable. However, amazing solid temperament, health, pedigress, and all of that is more important first. My favorite personally is sable.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Get what you like...My first GSD was a Salt and Pepper Red Sable. I actually wanted a Black + Red or Bi-Color but a Sable pup was all over me. The rest is history, a great dog for sure. Mac Dog.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Nothing wrong with having a coat preference, especially since you've already identified all the other assets you want in your future dog, and the coat is not your only criteria. 

Purchase the dog you really want to own... It is, after all, a lifelong investment!! Albeit, in dog years 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

most definitely no issues with wanting what you want. As long as you remember that temperament and best pup for you is the most important, you can say hey, this is what I'm looking for temperament wise but I'm also wanting this in color and gender. 

I wanted a black sable male that could have the potential to work in IPO or really whatever venue I want to try with him. I have my black sable male. Now it's just a matter of being stationed somewhere we have more dog friendly sports nearby instead of 2-3 hours away.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Not at all! I ONLY want a Red/Black and for second I wanted ONLT red/black Longcoat. Got what I wanted and I am So happy! of course it's more than just the looks, but still, if you like something than you like something. It's like liking a Siamese cat over a Persian. It's a cat... But you like one more than the other so no problem =) 

The next step would be to look at a working sable or more clam tempered family dog, all up to you!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

It's actually wrong to want anything BUT a sable...


----------



## Powerfulmind (Aug 19, 2013)

martemchik said:


> It's actually wrong to want anything BUT a sable...


Oh.. >.>

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

As long as you look for temperament, quality breeding, and all the good, non color things first, then you can be picky about color!

I want my next GSD to be a bi-color...badly, but I would be just as happy with a dark sable or black as long as the important qualities are there.


----------



## Oskar's Human (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't regret wanting my sable


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I want my next GSD to be a bi-color or solid black. I'll aim the odds in my favor by going to a breeder who produces those colors while still focusing on temperament and workability within the breed.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

If I remember correctly when I was talking to my breeder, one of her questions to me was- did I have a color preference.. not that I was necessarily going to get that color.. It just happened that all the pups in the litter were my favorite color, but I would have been just as happy with a sable, a bi or even a black n tan..

You shouldn't have any problems getting a sable dog..with a good temperament..


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't think it is, providing you don't compromise on temperament and health


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

If you have chosen your breeder wisely, then you don't have to worry about temperament and health. Why not, then, concentrate on another preference that you have???  

I will say that I most definitely want my next dog to be sable (I wanted sable this time and got black!) and will be willing to wait to get it.


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

Not wrong at all. You like what you like. I prefer the sables as well. Good luck!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

If that is important to you but realize the "perfect" pup may be that black and tan or bicolor and there are variations of sables (patterned vs full as well as light vs dark) which may not be 100% verifiable at selection time.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Nothing wrong with picking a color you like! I have always wanted a red/black, but over the time I have been looking at other types of lines (working, DDR, etc) and have other colors I wouldn't mind if the right puppy came along! As long as you know what you want in temperament, drives, etc. color is the preference of the person who will have that dog for the rest of its life!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

If this has already been said.. my apologies.. nothing wrong with wanting what you want.. just make sure you don't pass up the dog that's perfect for you jsut because it's not a Sable. Second is... while I know you want a dog who will protect, please do your research on what a personal protection dog actual does, and what it takes to get there. From my research (being a single female in the military, who was stationed overseas in a village all alone, wanted one as well) PP dogs aren't what you are thinking. my guess is that you want a dog that will protect you and your family, especially when you are deployed, to protect your wife. Understandable but from what I have read and seen GSD's will do that without training.. getting your dog and just doing OB work and having a sound temperment and a solid nerved dog will absolutely protect your family if it came down to it.. no expert just based on research and thinking what I wanted is probably similar to what you want.. I think you should look into other sports, IPO, OB etc. IMO.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I know it's not what the thread was about... but check this thread out.. conveniently someone just started it. Might be of interest to you.. http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...otection-dog-training-really-what-i-want.html


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nothing wrong with wanting a certain color. Just don't get "stuck" on that color.

I'm partial to black dogs and wanted the black male. So thankful my breeder picked my puppy for me! I am absolutely in love with my sable boy!


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Whatever Gs I get I have no idea what color what he is going to be. A surprise is a surprise, he will be a very special companion. Won't judge him on appearance. Cannot say a for sure future.


----------

